# LV Speedy bag...



## LMD84 (Dec 25, 2009)

so what are you thoughts on the Louis Vuitton monogram Speedy bag? i have seen quite a few people raving about this bag recently and i know it's a LV classic. I've been pondering a new bag for some time now. And i was thinking of getting one from Coach when i go to the us next year.  However now i am thinking of getting this bag now and then getting a coach wallet or wristlet insted.

But what i'm wondering is.... if you own this bag is the size 30 big enough for day to day use? i tend to take a magazine, wallet, keys, phone, nintendo ds, umberella with me. the reason why i am thinking about this size is because i'm bigger in size and therefore i'd rather a larger sized bag than a smaller one to be in proportion with me!

also how long does the leather take to darken? i'm not so keen on the way it looks when you first get it!

and do you think it's worth the price of £415?!


----------



## fingie (Dec 25, 2009)

I could be wrong, since I'm not a big LV follower, but I thought the sizes were 30, 35, 40. So in that case, the 30 would actually be the smallest and maybe not what you're looking for...  Again though, I'm not totally sure.  I think that if you are good to your bags and can justify spending that much, then do it!  I think whether something is "worth it" or not is solely individual to each person.  If I wasn't such a mess with how I treated my bags, then it would be worth it to me.  But as of right now with how often I spill things in my Coach bags, or throw pens/pencils/whatever in there that mark up the side, I just can't justify spending that kind of money. (although trust me, I would love to!!)


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 25, 2009)

hey, the size 30 i think would be big enough for all your stuff, although it is the smallest size. the darkining of the leather thing - the more you use it the faster it darkens, iam guessing with regular use it would take a few months 2 darken - i personally prefer the way it looks withthe light leather, buts its goregous either way. is it worth the price? in my opinon -YES, its an amazing bag and you truly get what you pay for. if you want more information about the LV bags - youtube makeupbymel, makeupbytiffanyd - the have LV bags and they briefly talked about them, it should answer all ur questions! iam gonna start saving up for a speedy 40 - will take me a good few years 2 save up for it! let us know if u decide 2 buy and it and if so, i need 2 see pics, iam just in love with that bag, its really all that and a packet of chips!!


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi! The 30 is not the smallest, that's the 25. Here are the specs from louisvuitton.com:
Speedy 25 $665 USD
9.8” x 7.5” x 5.9”

Speedy 30 $690 USD
11.8” x 8.3” x 6.7”


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 26, 2009)

awesome! thanks for the advise guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is cheaper than other designer bags i have been looking at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i shall check out the 2 yourtubers mentioned that have them so i can get some more info on them!

and if i do get it i will certaintly take some pictures for you all to see.  i might end up bieng the end of jan / feb though if i get it


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the speedy 30

Likes

sturdy
smaller but still holds a lot
matches with a lot of stuff

Cons

price 690 ( bout 725 with taxes) for 90 % plastic coated canvas with small leather handles. I guess you are really paying for the monogram. I felt it was the same thing as a dooney and bourke with a different print, and Ive long since gotten over by DB phase.

small handles, cant put it over your shoulder ( thats a biggie for me)

the slit to get into the purse can be a bit odd at times. Purse holds lots of stuff but the slit doesnt open too wide to get crap out.

the handles got darker for me after like 4 months of being in my purse rotation. thats not a big deal to me though.

In all it is an ok purse. But I will never buy a monogrammed LV purse again. I will pay $$$ for some 100% leather really detailed purse but not for a plastic purse with some leather on it.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 26, 2009)

I loved my bag (I got the black multicolour Sologne) - but it was a smaller purse with longer strap. It ages well even though the leather "spotting" (kinda like raindrops) kind of freaked me out at first. 

I'm a bigger person as well and can't stand smaller bags. I really can't stand shoulder bags either, so I've been thinking about getting a Keepall version in 50, 55 or 60 - and in the golden brown monogram. You an buy the larger straps for these and they can double as a weekender bag.

The bigger the better in any case


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_
the slit to get into the purse can be a bit odd at times. Purse holds lots of stuff but the slit doesnt open too wide to get crap out._

 
Yeah, you're right.  It is a little weird like that.  I just jam all my stuff in, and like you said, the purse has the room, it's just the mouth *is* a tad small.  All in all, I still like it.  I'm not afraid to use it exactly because of the reasons you listed-it's a plasticized canvas.  It doesn't scratch or stain easily at all, and I don't freak out every time it rubs up against the car door or something.  Soft leather purses like Celine Boogies, while I like them, are a nightmare of panicked inspecting every night when I get home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm far from rich, and when I drop cash like that on a purse, I'm obsessive about taking care of it.  Time to pull that baby out of storage!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 26, 2009)

the fact it doesn't scratch or stain easy is a good thing for me! so that's a major plus!

and yes i like my bags to be bigger. i used to be all about having a tiny bag. but now i have so much stuff i feel like i can't quite fit it all in nicely!

and thanks for your pros and cons list Machinegun_Cali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so the actual zipper is hard to get things out and in if they are of larger size? good to know. and i'd be pleased of my handles go darker after 4 months!


----------



## purplerinne (Dec 26, 2009)

don't wait too long...prices for LV bags go up every 6 months.  Not on all the bags but who knows which bag will get the price increase.  2 years ago I bought my black epi speedy for $890 and now i'm shocked to see it at over $1000!...


----------



## teaberry (Dec 27, 2009)

i was eyeing off the speedy for about 5 years before getting it.. finally decided to buy it.. have used it almost every day since i bought it.. i think i bought it in 2007.. i also have a smaller one which i take out on the weekends.  a good investment!


----------



## ICandi (Jan 16, 2010)

Does LV have a warrenty on their bags like Coach has on theirs?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 16, 2010)

Speedy 30 was my first of many LV's!  I have 2 Speedys now, both 30s - Monogram & Damier Canvas.  I got my mom the 35.  IMO the 35 is a little too big for me, the 25 is too small...the 30 is just right.  I can stuff a light sweater, wallet, bottle of water, makeup bag, ds, ipod, etc in there!  I tend to like bigger purses, but  not over sized.  

I used my Monogram Canvas bag for about 6 weeks before the leather started to darken. 

Def a classic.  I'll be using my Speedy until I'm 80!  Gah..I'm so glad I got my first one in 2006!  The 30 at that time was $525!  I've been wanting a Damier Azure but I just can't bring myself to spending so much on it


----------



## CandeeNova (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE the LV Speedy in 30!  For me, It's too expensive so I've been looking for an affordable replica forever!  I love the timelessness of it and I love that it goes with everything!  I love the style that Jackie Kennedy Onasis was known for and this bag just screams Jackie O to me!  Someday, I'll get a real one!


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have the speedy 30 ( I bought it in 2004 at 515.00, total with tax: 555.00, and I got it from Saks since LV store didn't have any in.). 
I love the bag, it is like a bottomless pit. I can fold a sweater, make up, glasses, ipod all in it...I admit it isn't the most convenient bag, when going out to eat...I find it having its own chair and sweater underneath as I don't want to get it dirty. Or having to rest it on my lap, which can be annoying. 

However it doesn't stain easily on the canvas, but the handles and other leather bits do stain and of course change color over time. However I use it rarely and keep it tucked away in its dust cover and original bag it came with , swept under and away from sunlight, so the handles have only darkened two or three shades. 

I find myself using my Pochette Accessories bag the most. It's about the right size to put a few key things in it , for quick trips or errands for which I do mostly these days. And I see it has gone up one hundred dollars since 2004. Bummer.


----------



## shea_47 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a Speedy 25 that I bought in October of 2006 and I loveeee it. I wouldn't recommend the 25 for you though, it's difficult to stick a magazine in because of the opening/shape of the bag. A 30 would be good for sure. About 6-8 weeks of constant wear made my handles darken to a nice patina.

One thing though, these purses are complete bottomless pits, so I would recommend using smaller pouches inside to keep smaller things in (change, lipgloss, mints, etc) because I've had gum disappear for weeks only to be found underneath everything in the bag. Since then, I bought a purse organizer, the Purseket in small (which works better in a Speedy 30) and it has saved me from my little bottomless pit


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a Speedy 35. When I went to purchase the bag there was only a $15 difference between it and the 30. I love large bags so the choice was obvious. Ive had my speedy for over 5 years and because of diligent care its still pretty brand new looking. My handles have darkened but because its not my everyday bag it took some time for it to do so. The 35 is a catch all and I use smaller pouches to keep small things organized. However I do that with all my bags. Like I said I love a big bag. I think the next bag I have my eye on is the Gucci Horsebit bag.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ButterflyDior77* 

 
_
I find myself using my Pochette Accessories bag the most. It's about the right size to put a few key things in it_

 
i keep one of these in my purse, too.  speedy or any other purse i'm carrying..but i use it for things like a contact case, lotion, band aids, tampons, benadryl..its like a little mini medical bag/emergency kit.  makes for less of a mess in side speedy or any other purse.  

speedy really is like a bottomless pit.

25 is not practical imo.  i can stick a 5STAR 5subject notebook inside the 30.


----------



## GirlyGirl18 (Jan 26, 2010)

I find that the 30 is the best size... I thought the 25 was a bit too small (and I'm petite and 5'1") to carry all of my things. I have the Damier instead of the Monogram though, just a matter of personal preference.

I used to love Coach as well but I find that Louis Vuitton is more of a classic style.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish I had enough money for a Louis, man that bag would last me forever


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 29, 2010)

i have had a 25 and a 30. the 30 really is way better! i actually sold them both, though.. i loved them and miss the 30 time to time but i found that i like more constructed bags.
the 30 is a good bag though


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

omg now I want this bag, now that I find I'm coming into some money next month! !Darn u Lou for making me want it!! LOL


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_so what are you thoughts on the Louis Vuitton monogram Speedy bag? i have seen quite a few people raving about this bag recently and i know it's a LV classic. I've been pondering a new bag for some time now. And i was thinking of getting one from Coach when i go to the us next year. However now i am thinking of getting this bag now and then getting a coach wallet or wristlet insted.

*But what i'm wondering is.... if you own this bag is the size 30 big enough for day to day use? i tend to take a magazine, wallet, keys, phone, nintendo ds, umberella with me. the reason why i am thinking about this size is because i'm bigger in size and therefore i'd rather a larger sized bag than a smaller one to be in proportion with me!*

also how long does the leather take to darken? i'm not so keen on the way it looks when you first get it! 
and do you think it's worth the price of £415?!_

 


Honey get the 35, i love it so much you can fit a ton in it. The 30 is good also but i love the look of a bigger bag, especially when it starts to sag. And it doesn't matter what size you are, you can rock the 25, 40 and it will still look good. Im so small and i love the 35 !!. The best thing thing to do for you is go into the lv store and try all the sizes out and see which one you like.


It takes while for the leather to darken, you have to use it every single day and slowly the bag will darken. FYI when its not darken yet do not use it the rain because it will get water stains on it. Once the handles have darken a bit then its okay to use in the rain, since its okay to (i asked the sa). Hope this helps


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_omg now I want this bag, now that I find I'm coming into some money next month! !Darn u Lou for making me want it!! LOL_

 
sorry sweetie! but the bag looks good right?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_Honey get the 35, i love it so much you can fit a ton in it. The 30 is good also but i love the look of a bigger bag, especially when it starts to sag. And it doesn't matter what size you are, you can rock the 25, 40 and it will still look good. Im so small and i love the 35 !!. The best thing thing to do for you is go into the lv store and try all the sizes out and see which one you like.


It takes while for the leather to darken, you have to use it every single day and slowly the bag will darken. FYI when its not darken yet do not use it the rain because it will get water stains on it. Once the handles have darken a bit then its okay to use in the rain, since its okay to (i asked the sa). Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks for the tips hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am thinking that i won't be able to get the bag until we get back off holiday in may this year. but as soon as we get back i shall be buying!


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 8, 2010)

the bag surely does look good, I want the 35 in the Damier not Monogram though.
 I was actually considering (Dare I say it?) 
A Chanel Jumbo flat LOL 
I don't wanna blow all my money though LOL

Are LVs popular where u live? Everyone and their mama has a speedy here ( most of them being fake as hell) but I think they're cute


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 8, 2010)

You can put leather conditioner on the handles to make them darken faster (yes, LV tells you not to, big deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). The other option is to put the bag on the windowsill and let it "tan" for a while, the direct sunlight will darken the vachetta.


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GirlyGirl18* 

 
_I find that the 30 is the best size... I thought the 25 was a bit too small (and I'm petite and 5'1") to carry all of my things. I have the Damier instead of the Monogram though, just a matter of personal preference._

 
I agree with all of this.  My first speedy was a mono 25 but i eventually got a damier 30 and it's perfect. You can fit anything in this!  IMO the 35 is way too big and it looks like I'm carrying a suitcase or something.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Mar 3, 2010)

i've flip/flopped on Speedys...at first they were all i'd carry, but then i felt like EVERYONE had them && i fell in love with the Tivoli...I kind of want a 25 for going out.  All my stuff doesn't seem to fit in a clutch?? But if it's any everyday Speedy you want, go with the 30...not too big, not too small.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Lou if you're still wondering about the Speedy/body size, here's a pic of the 30. I recently bought this, considering the 35 because I was "bigger" but the 30 is really good. Sometimes I think worrying about body proportions with purses is a big ass headache. Don't mind the dress, I look hella prgnant -_-
If you want, I'll post a pic of everything I fit in there. Hmm today I fit nail poilsh remover, water bottle, cotton balls, makeup bag(of course) camera, a book, a sugar scrub and tub of ocean salt from LUSH, and some food! SO yea it's awesome for day to day. I think the 35 would be a little too big come to think of it.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2010)

^ thanks for the pic hun! yes i shall get the 30 ecause i think that one is best. and i think you look lovely in the picture!


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 21, 2010)

no problem, and good luck with that monogram one! I'm very rough and throw my things around, I couldn't deal with that light leather. Just yesterday I got dark blue ink from my jeans on my monogram pochette!


----------



## MissCrystal (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_no problem, and good luck with that monogram one! I'm very rough and throw my things around, I couldn't deal with that light leather. Just yesterday I got dark blue ink from my jeans on my monogram pochette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I saw ur pic on TPF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 noo im not a stalker lol i love looking at the pics esepcially the celebrity section .. all 3 of my bags are monogram and i haven't had any problems with them stain wise .. 


I still love the 35 makes a great school bag even though it weighs more then me at times


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 21, 2010)

my 35 was purtty heavy last night! I had my date carrying it my poor arm couldn't take it!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

I think 30 is a perfect size, 25 will be a bit too small, IMO (that's cuz I love bigger bags!). It took quite a while for my Monogram leather to become darker. Right now, I'm all about Damier. I don't have to worry about staining the light leather like I did on my Monogram!


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 3, 2010)

i'd pick the 35 too. 30 is the most popular size, but i prefer bigger bags.
while you're at it, take a look at the neverfull or the totally also.
they are in the same price range and great everyday bags too!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 4, 2010)

I like big bags because I carry lots of junk around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have seen the 30 brown damier around very often in my country so I guess it must be popular. Personally I like the grey damier very much, though it is light so it will be stained easily, and I thought of getting the 35 before. Lou, the monogram is a classic look too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the end what stopped me from getting it is that I prefer a shoulder bag so that I have my hands free, especially when I'm shopping and swatching makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe one day I will buy a Speedy, though it worries me that the price increases yearly.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not a fan of LV, especially the speedys, which are overrated. I don't think I would ever drop that much on a bag, especially that kind of size. I think the most I'd spend on a bag is $500 for a bag that is bigger and more convenient to carry around, like a MBMJ. 

I have nothing against LV. I just see them everywhere and it's just so overrated and I really don't understand the hype about their styles.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

Great but too many fakes on market!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 14, 2011)

I wanted to buy a Speedy 35 last summer - but then I could not make the final decision.

  	Now I have decided:

  	I will get a wallet in Monogram multi-colore this year on Easter and a Speedy 35 on Easter 2012. In Monogram Canvas.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2011)

like Susanne i still havent got my speedy! however i do have the monogram zippy coin purse and the eva clutch bag in the damier ebene canvas. i hope to buy the speedy at some point this year


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2011)

Enjoy, Lou!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Enjoy, Lou!!


	thanks sweetie! i cant wait to see pictures of your wallet when you get it!!


----------



## fash10nista (Jan 18, 2011)

I have the Speedy 30 in both the Damier Azur Canvas and the Mongram Idylle and have found them to be great as everyday bags. I tend to pack a lot in them (Once a Girl Scout..) so they need to be roomy as well as durable. I am looking to buy another bag in the next year or so but haven't made up my mind yet between the Alma MM or Brea MM in the reddish-purple Monogram Vernis or the Gucci Sukey tote...


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 19, 2011)

^ i love the monogram idylle one!! which colour did you get? all three colours are lovely but i think the darker brown is my favourite. i want to get the key pouch in that print!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			 
 		 			Originally Posted by *LMD84* 


 		 			 				 					thanks sweetie! i cant wait to see pictures of your wallet when you get it!! 






	Of course I will share pics!


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ^ i love the monogram idylle one!! which colour did you get? all three colours are lovely but i think the darker brown is my favourite. i want to get the key pouch in that print!


 
I got the dark brown...I love it!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I got the dark brown...I love it!!!


	oh lovely! that is my favourite version of it! enjoy!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 17, 2011)

I love me some Louis Vuitton!! I have the 40 and its way to big for everyday use although I have many times as well as used it as a diaper bag. Personally I use it as a weekender back. So I would think that the 30 would be a perfect everyday bag/size. Ive had some bags for as long as 6 years that still look brand new. Like some previous post said, it all depends how often you use the purse. LV are a great investment in my opinion. They will never go out of style, not to mention they hold up really well.

  	ittybitty


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

ittybittylizzy said:


> I love me some Louis Vuitton!! I have the 40 and its way to big for everyday use although I have many times as well as used it as a diaper bag. Personally I use it as a weekender back. So I would think that the 30 would be a perfect everyday bag/size. Ive had some bags for as long as 6 years that still look brand new. Like some previous post said, it all depends how often you use the purse. LV are a great investment in my opinion. They will never go out of style, not to mention they hold up really well.
> 
> ittybitty


  	awesome! yes the 40 looks like it would be an amazing weekend away bag! sadly i dont go on many weekends away so won't be buying that one! the 30 is still in my sight thought! its just a case of saving and stop buying make up! i will also be spending money on a new laptop this week so it may be a little while longer until i get my speedy. i still absolutely love my eva though! i have been using it most days and it is perfect!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2011)

Lou, please post a picture!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2011)

sorry it has taken me so long! here is my eva bag which i love! i shall put a couple more pics in the bimbo thread Susanne so the other ladies can see


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it! Love the gold chain too!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Love it! Love the gold chain too!


  	thank you! i love it too! the only downside is that sometimes the chain makes a noise when i walk!  maybe i should walk slower so it won't bounce!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sorry it has taken me so long! here is my eva bag which i love! i shall put a couple more pics in the bimbo thread Susanne so the other ladies can see


 
	Lou, thanks for sharing!! I love your bag!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 23, 2011)

That is so you can't sneak up on the milkweed....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ducks and runs...


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! enjoy and if you don't like the chain nose.. you can send it to me


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 23, 2011)

The speedy in the classic monogram canvas has been my dream bag since I was about 12, it is still my goal to get one. I always perfer classic bags, that will never go out of style.
  	My top 4 dream bags are the Speedy, Hermes Birkin Bag 35cm Black togo ( with silver hardware), Chanel 2.55 jumbo flap with silver hardware anddd the Balenciaga Black Giant City Bag. 
  	NOM NOM NOM handbags


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

vivaXglamlove said:


> The speedy in the classic monogram canvas has been my dream bag since I was about 12, it is still my goal to get one. I always perfer classic bags, that will never go out of style.
> My top 4 dream bags are the Speedy, Hermes Birkin Bag 35cm Black togo ( with silver hardware), Chanel 2.55 jumbo flap with silver hardware anddd the Balenciaga Black Giant City Bag.
> NOM NOM NOM handbags


   	ok your bag dream list is pretty much the same as my bag dream list! you have great taste!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2011)

The Balenciaga Black Giant City Bag is in my dreams nightly.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 24, 2011)

Lou I saw the eva bag in action last week. The lady was wearing it as a sling bag, with the gold chain attached. Very stylish!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou I saw the eva bag in action last week. The lady was wearing it as a sling bag, with the gold chain attached. Very stylish!


	oh lovely! which print did she have it in? i love that you don't see too many people with the Eva too. it makes me feel special! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2011)

In the same print as yours, the damier ebene! Gorgeous!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> In the same print as yours, the damier ebene! Gorgeous!



 	awesome! she has great taste then! hee hee!


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 13, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Balenciaga Black Giant City Bag is in my dreams nightly.


	i've been thinking about getting that too! but all my balenciagas are black with giant silver hardware (except for a dark grey one) - i need to switch it up!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 13, 2011)

*JJ* said:


> i've been thinking about getting that too! but all my balenciagas are black with giant silver hardware (except for a dark grey one) - i need to switch it up!


 
	They had it in a beautiful Salmon color in Neiman's. However I would get more use out of the black.


----------



## steffystayfresh (Mar 24, 2013)

My boyfriend just purchased the SPEEDY 40 for me. I have dreamed of calling this bag my own for the past 2 years. The bag was $993 after tax. It is not only iconic, but it is truly a piece of FASHION history.There is no other handbag in the world that has left its mark like the classic monogram. This bag will definitely retain it's value, seeing that the price for it continues to go up. I absolutely love how spacious the 40 is. If you like a nice sized bag that you can fit EVERYTHING in, the Speedy 40 is definitely for you! Also, there isn't a huge price difference between the 35 and the 40, so you might as well do it BIG! This bag looks great with any and everything! From a pencil dress and pumpss to cowgirl boots and jeans, even in running shoes and your gym attire! Go for it girl! I promise you won' be sorry.


----------

